# NEW YORK | Bankside | 76m | 250ft | 25-16 fl x 7 | T/O



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

pqmoore said:


> See Video of How Chetrit's First Trio of Towers Will Change the South Bronx Skyline
> http://www.vimeo.com/180643783
> August 29
> https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...o-towers-will-change-south-bronx-skyline/5603
> ...


I decided to start this thread in the proposed highrises section because the number of floors quite clearly indicates something above the 100m mark.


----------



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

*First Look at Chetrit's 826-unit 101 Lincoln Avenue in the South Bronx*
_March 7, 2017_


> Though it seems the city may be up to its neck in new rental inventory now, two or three years down the line may be a different story. The Chetrit Group and Somerset Partners are counting on the return of a strong market that will continue to drive locals to a once forlorn section of the South Bronx. Last year, the team began construction on a sweeping, two-parcel master plan that will eventually comprise of 6 residential towers and a waterfront park





















More DETAILS & CONCEPTS in the post here.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

From the compilation thread:



streetscapeer said:


> A project like this (with 6 towers and 5000+units) coming to the South Bronx was unfathomable even just 5 years ago
> 
> 
> Yimby


Hey I'm considering asking the mods to change the title to make the thread about both projects (101 Lincoln and 2401 Third), any veto? It'd just be to try to avoid the thread drowning on page 12 of the subforum like so many others...


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ Agreed!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bankside: $1 Billion Plan for Mott Haven Waterfront Crystallizes; Leasing Begins Fall 2021


The Bronx is booming again and like its greatest housing surge of the 1920s that built tens of thousands of apartments for the upwardly-mobile




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Façade Work Progresses on Bankside's 2401 3rd Avenue Complex in Mott Haven, The Bronx - New York YIMBY


Façade installation is progressing on Hill West's 2401 Third Avenue at the Brookfield Properties-developed Bankside complex in Mott Haven, The Bronx.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

The towers look great but can't wait till they start working on the esplanade. The area along with Harlem is so overwhelmingly industrial and gritty that greenery is much needed.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope the South Bronx gets the NYCFA stadium too. Less parking lots and freeing up the Harlem River Yards for more housing.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

havent seen this rendering yet.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

In the Bronx, Mott Haven Suddenly Gets a Skyline (Published 2021)


A construction boom could bring more than 5,000 rental apartments to some 20 development projects in the neighborhood over the next couple of years.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Skyalign on the YIMBY forums


----------

